# Próximo/Próxima



## englishmania

Olá. Preciso da vossa ajuda "para ontem". 
Pensava que sabia de forma clara a regra para o uso de próximo/a(s) de. No entanto, deparei-me com duas frases e fiquei com muitas dúvidas, por isso gostaria de saber qual o uso correcto.

*As frases são as seguintes:
... regista uma pressão próximo/a de 0mbar...
...a pressão registada está próximo/a de 0mbar...*


Para confirmar a minha "ideia" inicial, consultei alguns_ sites_.
_ciberduvidas.pt
_


> Normalmente, o adjectivo não é usado com a preposição. Mas, mesmo que o seja, ele classifica um substantivo, enquanto as locuções prepositivas “próximo a” e “próximo de” complementam a forma verbal, o predicado, indicam o lugar ou o modo, desempenham uma função adverbial. O adjectivo concorda com o substantivo, mas a locução prepositiva com valor adverbial permanece invariável.
> Exemplos:
> Tem uma idade *próxima* da do primo. (adjectivo)
> Estamos *próximo do* aeroporto. (locução prepositiva)





> «José e Manuel, que se mudaram do Porto para Lisboa, estão mais 'próximo' de Francisco, que mora em Cascais» - é legítimo dizer que este 'próximo' permanece no singular devido à função adverbial que tem na frase citada?
> 
> [Resposta] Acho mais certo dizer que, na frase citada, *próximo* tem emprego invariável por fazer parte da locução prepositiva *próximo de*. Mas não há dúvida de que *próximo* tanto pode ser adjectivo (variável) como advérbio (invariável), neste último caso, no sentido de *perto*, que só pode ser advérbio. Outros exemplos: *no próximo dia* (adjectivo, no que vai seguir-se), *são parentes próximos* (adj.), *eles moram próximo* (advérbio).


 Só? Então que sentido tem "Tem uma idade próxima da do primo"? Uma idade "aproximada" mas não perto em termos físicos/de lugar?


Até aqui tudo bem.  Os exemplos parecem-me relativamente claros.




> *A dúvida é: Elas moravam muito próximas ou próximo de nós?*
> *A resposta é: Elas moravam muito próximo de nós.*
> 
> A locução próximo de, quando significa “perto de”, é invariável: “Elas moravam muito próximo de nós” (=perto de nós); “Ela se sentou próximo do pai” (=perto do pai); “Próximo da ponte havia duas casas” (=perto da ponte).
> Observe que os verbos não são de ligação: morar, sentar-se, haver.
> 
> A palavra próximo só concorda quando é adjetivo: “Eram pessoas muito próximas”; “Os primos ficaram mais próximos de nós”; “A casa era próxima da outra”.
> Observe que agora os verbos são de ligação: ficar, ser.


_http://g1.globo.com_

Posto isto, neste último_ site_ mencionaram que os exemplos apresentados em segundo lugar tinham um verbo de ligação. Nestas frases, _próximo de _era adjectivo, logo variável.  
No entanto, penso que não podemos fazer esta distinção  (verbo ligação > adjectivo, verbo não ligação > locução) , pois no exemplo anteriormente citado pelo ciberduvidas, _Estamos próximo do aeroporto_, também temos um verbo de ligação, estar, mas a locução prepositiva (e não o adjectivo), logo invariável.

Voltando à pergunta inicial, tenho dúvidas em relação à função de "próximo de" nas frases que apresentei. Obrigada!


----------



## marta12

Olá English!

Não que eu seja conhecedora destes assuntos, mas digo 'uma pressão próximo de 0 mbar', por que penso que quer dizer que 'a pressão do pneu (no meu caso são sempre pneus) está próximo de 0,1,3, mbar'.

É a pressão de qualquer coisa:do ar, do pneu...


----------



## englishmania

Eu também pensei que fosse assim, mas os sites têm-me confundido um pouco, como disse.

Este já diz que é opcional neste caso.



> O mesmo acontece com a palavra "próximo" na frase "Elas estavam próximo das grades". Aqui podemos usá-- la sem flexão ou flexionando-a, concordando com "Elas". Em outras palavras, podemos usá-la com a equivalência de um advérbio (sem flexão) ou com a de um adjetivo, flexionando-a. Tudo é atração. Já com a palavra "direto", em frases como "A moça foi direto à gerência", ainda só a podemos usar sem flexão.



_http://linguaportuguesa.uol.com.br
_
Não sei é qual o caso das duas frases em que tenho dúvidas. Ao fazer uma pesquisa no google, encontrei mais vezes "pressão próxima" do que "pressão próximo", mas isso não quer dizer que esteja correcto. Há tanta gente que dá erros ao escrever por puro desconhecimento. Sou perfeccionista nesse aspecto, daí querer usar a forma mais correcta possível.


----------



## marta12

Percebi a dificuldade English , e não sei sei se como digo está correcto ou não, principalmente depois de ler tudo.
Também estou com com curiosidade de saber.


----------



## Outsider

englishmania said:


> Voltando à pergunta inicial, tenho dúvidas em relação à função de "próximo de" nas frases que apresentei. Obrigada!


A sua dúvida é mesmo sobre a análise gramatical, ou sobre a concordância?

A mim parece simples o que eles dizem: _próximo_ concorda em género quando é adjetivo, não concorda quando é (ou faz parte de) um advérbio. Por outras palavras, flexiona-se em género quando qualifica um substantivo, não se flexiona quando qualifica um verbo.

Tem uma *idade* *próxima* da do primo. (adjectivo)
Eram *pessoas* muito *próximas*.
Os *primos* ficaram mais *próximos* de nós.

*Estamos* *próximo do* aeroporto. (locução prepositiva)                      
*Elas moravam muito próximo de nós.*
Ela se *sentou* *próximo* do pai.
*Próximo* da ponte *havia* duas casas


----------



## englishmania

Isso eu percebi, Outsider. Os exemplos são fáceis de perceber, mas quando tive de pôr em prática nas frases que mencionei, fiquei com dúvidas.

(A minha dúvida é a concordância, apesar de esta estar intimamente ligada à análise gramatical e sintáctica)

*.. regista uma pressão próximo/a de 0mbar...
...a pressão registada está próximo/a de 0mbar...*


----------



## anaczz

Penso que
em
*.. regista uma pressão próxima de 0mbar...  *- próxima é adjetivo, adjunto adnominal , qualifica pressão e deve concordar com essa palavra*.
...a pressão registada está próximo de 0mbar...* - aí também fico em dúvida, mas parece ser locução prepositiva (próximo de)


----------



## percivalpc

É um caso de duplo emprego.

Há até algumas décadas, "próximo" era exclusivamente adjetivo. Napoleão Mendes de Almeida, no _Dicionário de questões vernáculas_, condena o uso adverbial, invariável, de "próximo". Porém, de lá para cá esse uso se gramaticalizou e se dicionarizou. "Próximo" pode ser adjetivo ou advérbio, como disse o Outsider.

Não vejo muito proveito na interpretação de "próximo de" como uma locução prepositiva. Acho mais útil ver em "de Ombar" um complemento nominal (seja do adjetivo "próxima" como do advérbio "próximo": o que é próximo, é próximo de algo). Se "próximo de" é locução prepositiva, "longe de" e "perto de" também são. Podem até ser vistos assim, é um recorte possível na análise sintática, mas não diz muita coisa sobre o problema da concordância, me parece.

Abraços


----------



## anaczz

percivalpc said:


> ... Podem até ser vistos assim, é um recorte possível na análise sintática, mas não diz muita coisa sobre o problema da concordância, me parece.


Como  locução prepositiva, é invariável.


----------



## englishmania

Ana, e o pior é que as duas frase aparecem na mesma página, quase seguidas... Quem ler vai pensar que sou doida. Não que interesse muito o que os outros pensam se eu souber que escrevi com correcção, mas neste caso nem eu tenho a certeza.

Quero escrever com a máxima correcção, mas como tenho dúvidas, quero que seja o mais claro possível para quem lê. Também seria bom ser relativamente consistente e usar as duas formas em ambas as frases (aparecem quase seguidas), se bem que talvez isso não possa ser possível se a função for diferente nas duas frases. Como não tenho a certeza daquilo que é 100% correcto, tentaria ser minimamente consistente; era só isso.

Será que se pode dizer "regista uma pressão perto de 0mbar"/"pressão registada está perto de..." ? E se sim, quer isso dizer que tem função adverbial?


----------



## percivalpc

anaczz said:


> Como  locução prepositiva, é invariável.


Ana, o que eu quis dizer é que, para que "próximo de" seja considerado locução prepositiva, precisa-se antes aceitar que "próximo" é advérbio. (É uma formação clássica de locução prepositiva: advérbio + preposição. Exs.: "antes de", "depois de", "além de", "através de".) Isto determina aquilo, e não o contrário. A possibilidade de "próximo de" poder ser locução prepositiva (invariável) é só um reflexo da possibilidade de "próximo" ser advérbio (invariável).



englishmania said:


> Será que se pode dizer "regista uma pressão perto de 0mbar"/"pressão  registada está perto de..." ? E se sim, quer isso dizer que tem função  adverbial?


Hm, eu não tinha notado isso antes, mas, se você quiser conformar as duas frases, é melhor mesmo mudar para "regista uma pressão *próxima* de Ombar". Provavelmente as duas opções funcionam ("próximo de Ombar" como um adjunto adverbial modificando "regista" e "próxima de Ombrar" como um adjunto adnominal modificando "pressão"), pois, se a pressão está perto de Ombar, o ato de registrá-la, o registro, também se dá perto de Ombar; porém, com base na segunda frase, é mais seguro usar, na primeira, o adjetivo "próxima", garantindo a uniformidade de estilo (ninguém vai estranhar a disparidade) e a precisão de sentido (nos dois casos se quer modificar o nome _pressão_ e não o verbo _registar_).


----------



## englishmania

Não é que eu queira que as duas frases tenham a mesma forma, mas como não tenho a certeza absoluta de qual serão as formas correctas, na dúvida, prefiro ser consistente, visto que as frases aparecem quase seguidas no texto. Quem as ler, talvez compreenda mais facilmente se as frases tiverem a mesma forma de _próximo_.

Querem então dizer que eu não poderia substituir  _próxima/o_  por _perto de_? Isso evitaria ter de usar algum género.
       Será melhor usar _próxima_ em ambas as frases?



Como já tinha referido, encontrei mais ocorrências para  "pressão  próxima de/pressão está próxima de" do que "pressão próximo de/pressão está próximo de", mas também sei que a _internet_ nem sempre é um bom meio  para encontrar a forma gramaticalmente correcta.


----------



## anaczz

percivalpc said:


> Ana, o que eu quis dizer é que, para que  "próximo de" seja considerado locução prepositiva, precisa-se antes  aceitar que "próximo" é advérbio. (É uma formação clássica de locução  prepositiva: advérbio + preposição. Exs.: "antes de", "depois de", "além  de", "através de".) Isto determina aquilo, e não o contrário. A  possibilidade de "próximo de" poder ser locução prepositiva (invariável)  é só um reflexo da possibilidade de "próximo" ser advérbio  (invariável).


Bem, quanto a isso não sei se há alguma discordância entre os gramáticos, mas que eu saiba, "próximo" pode ser advérbio.





englishmania said:


> Ana, e o pior é que as duas frase aparecem na mesma página, quase seguidas... Quem ler vai pensar que sou doida. Não que interesse muito o que os outros pensam se eu souber que escrevi com correcção, mas neste caso nem eu tenho a certeza.
> 
> Quero escrever com a máxima correcção, mas como tenho dúvidas, quero que seja o mais claro possível para quem lê. Também seria bom ser relativamente consistente e usar as duas formas em ambas as frases (aparecem quase seguidas), se bem que talvez isso não possa ser possível se a função for diferente nas duas frases. Como não tenho a certeza daquilo que é 100% correcto, tentaria ser minimamente consistente; era só isso.
> 
> Será que se pode dizer "regista uma pressão perto de 0mbar"/"pressão registada está perto de..." ? E se sim, quer isso dizer que tem função adverbial?


Uma sugestão, evitando, inclusive, a repetição, uma vez que estão tão próximas no texto:
próxima na primeira construção e perto na segunda:
"regista uma pressão próxima de 0mbar"/"pressão registada está perto de.."


----------



## englishmania

Agradeço a sugestão. Até preferia que a forma usada fosse a mesma, visto que é um manual e gosto de ser coerente e manter as mesmas construções.
Na verdade, a expressão  "próximo/a de" aparece três vezes na mesma página (duas vezes de uma forma, uma vez de forma diferente). Perguntei se daria para usar "perto de" em todos os casos para tentar ultrapassar este obstáculo de escolha de função/género (apesar de não me soar tão bem).

Em conclusão, até gostei da sua sugestão, anaczz. Tenho algum receio, no entanto, em usar "próxima de" em ambas as frases, como sugeriu o/a percivalpc, especialmente na segunda frase.  Para terminar, usar para ambas as frases "perto de " estaria fora de questão?


----------



## marta12

Depois de ler tudo vou defender a maneira como digo: pressão próxim*o* de 0mbar.
Não estou de acordo com a Ana, não acho que 'próximo' adjective 'pressão', principalmente se pudermos trocar 'próximo' por 'perto de'.
Portanto, manteria 'próximo' nas duas frases.


----------



## englishmania

Se diferentes pessoas têm opiniões tão diferentes, não admira que eu não tenha a certeza.


----------



## percivalpc

Marta, permita-me discordar: em "[...] registra uma pressão próxima de Ombar", o fato de que "próxima" adjetiva "pressão" está confirmado na outra frase: "a pressão registrada está próxima/o de Ombar".

No primeiro caso temos um adjetivo, sem dúvida. No segundo, tanto faz vir um adjetivo ("próxima") ou um advérbio ("próximo" / "perto") atrelado ao verbo _estar_, pois tanto sintagma adjetival como sintagma adverbial podem cumprir função de predicativo. Dois exemplos análogos: "Aquelas terras são muito *distantes *daqui" / "Aquelas terras são muito *longe *daqui"; "Os downloads estão *lentos*" / "Os downloads estão *devagar*".

Se você está incomodada com a repetição, também acho uma boa a sugestão da Ana (usar "perto" na segunda frase).


----------



## marta12

percivalpc said:


> Marta, permita-me discordar: em "[...] registra uma pressão próxima de Ombar", o fato de que "próxima" adjetiva "pressão" está confirmado na outra frase: "a pressão registrada está próxima/o de Ombar".
> 
> No primeiro caso temos um adjetivo, sem dúvida. No segundo, tanto faz vir um adjetivo ("próxima") ou um advérbio ("próximo" / "perto") atrelado ao verbo _estar_, pois tanto sintagma adjetival como sintagma adverbial podem cumprir função de predicativo. Dois exemplos análogos: "Aquelas terras são muito *distantes *daqui" / "Aquelas terras são muito *longe *daqui"; "Os downloads estão *lentos*" / "Os downloads estão *devagar*".
> 
> Se você está incomodada com a repetição, também acho uma boa a sugestão da Ana (usar "perto" na segunda frase).



Na minha modesta opinião, na 1ª frase também se pode trocar o 'próximo' por' perto de'.
Por cá, coloquialmente falando, é frequente dizermos: 'a pressão anda à volta de/está perto de/está quase em 0mbar.
Portanto, qual é a diferença?


----------

